# #2 after 15 months TTC



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I just want to share with you all that we got our :bfp: after 15 months:yipee::yipee:.
My symptoms: basically none:shrug:
cramping very mildly
sore boobs on and off
very hot

I have PCOS and DH has low morphology and volume. We have been seeing a fertility specialist since last July 2009. Were told that our best bet was IUI, but we kept believing God because we know that he can do anything. Every month we put IUI off because we wanted to give God time to work. We also took clomid almost every month, different dosages, but this month nothing but my metformin which is for my PCOS. I am so grateful to God and so nervous. Im praying for a healthy little baby next February!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

Congrats!


----------



## mrslgh

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY ! Congratz hun im so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## alynn6758

Congrats!!! *hugs*


----------



## MinneGirl

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## mandy121

congrats hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nurseh14

Congrats hun! I am so happy for you! You beyond deserve it! You give me hope :)


----------



## yellow610

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## todteach

congrats! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. I give all glory to God.:hugs:


----------



## ale

yay!! i wana cry im so happy 4 u


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> yay!! i wana cry im so happy 4 u

Awhh you are such a sweetie. Im so nervous. Go to DR tomorrow for bloods.


----------



## ale

aww thanks, you deserve it tho.. Hope everything is all well! Let us know what happens at the dr.


----------



## momo198

:happydance::happydance: Congrats again! :happydance::happydance: so ready for our feb babies


----------



## willbamom1day

Congratulations!!!!!!:hugs: I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## londoncharles

Congrats.....Congrats....:hugs: I'm soooo Happy for you..... Wishing you a Happy & Healthy 9 months..... I know your soooo excited.... it's a wonderful feeling.....:happydance:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

MrsKC, we have been "buddies" since I first got onto B and B, and every month I told you I would pray and I told you not to give up and to keep the faith, and look, YOU DID IT! Praying for a sticky bean! I couldn't be more proud!!!
:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> MrsKC, we have been "buddies" since I first got onto B and B, and every month I told you I would pray and I told you not to give up and to keep the faith, and look, YOU DID IT! Praying for a sticky bean! I couldn't be more proud!!!
> :hugs:

Yes we have and I appreciate every prayer, every message, every private message pulling me off that ledge I was on:haha:.

Thanks ladies. I am so happy!:happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Congratulations! I'm so happy to see a LTTTC'er get her well deserved :bfp: !!!!!!


:happydance:


----------



## Pelle

I am so happy for you, my dear, so happy!

TRUST GOD, ALWAYS! You are so right! :hugs: 

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! ))


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Mrskc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

:dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee:


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: wonderful, wonderful news! huge congratulations :D


----------



## moochacha

Yay huge congrats to you :happydance: I'll pray for your sticky bean but I have faith that this is it for you!!!!! Enjoy your pregnancy and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## winston83

congratulations hope you have a wonderful 9 months xx


----------



## going_crazy

WOW!!!! MRSKCBROWN!!!!

I have only just seen this! I followed your bfp/bfn last month and I was really praying you would be blessed sometime soon, you deserve it!
*
CONGRATULATIONS*

Really happy for you - hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. I just want to share with you all that we got our :bfp: after 15 months:yipee::yipee:.
> My symptoms: basically none:shrug:
> cramping very mildly
> sore boobs on and off
> very hot
> 
> I have PCOS and DH has low morphology and volume. We have been seeing a fertility specialist since last July 2009. Were told that our best bet was IUI, but we kept believing God because we know that he can do anything. Every month we put IUI off because we wanted to give God time to work. We also took clomid almost every month, different dosages, but this month nothing but my metformin which is for my PCOS. I am so grateful to God and so nervous. Im praying for a healthy little baby next February!:hugs:

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you!


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh My Goodness!!!
I only just saw this Mrskcbrown!! Fantastic News!!! All the best for a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## NatalieP

Congratulations!!! You give me hope hun. God has blessed you. 
xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

how did the docs go mrsbrown, xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

They just took bloods for HCG and progesterone. She said they will call me in a bit. Ill keep you posted!

Thanks to all of you lovely ladies! I so appreciate all of your kind words and I take nothing for granted!:hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Huge congrats hun xxx


----------



## bonjo808

congrats...very very happy for you!!


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hunnie xxxx :yipee:


----------



## Dizzyd

Congrats! I have been secretly stalking for a few months now...enjoy your journey!! Through God, anything is possible!! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so so happy for you! Faith like that is amazing! Happy and Healthy 9 months


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :crib:


----------



## smiling

Congratulations, im so happy for you, everytime I read your posts your always positive, you deserve it. Heres to a H&H 9months. God bless you. xx :happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## 678star-bex

Congratulations! My journey is 15 mths with nothing. Praying to God.


----------



## dlou

I'm so happy for you!!! Big congratulations!


----------



## mrskcbrown

678star-bex said:


> Congratulations! My journey is 15 mths with nothing. Praying to God.

Thanks ladies. You all are the best.

:hugs:


----------



## ineedaseed

congrats hun, hope you have a happy and healthy nine months xx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats mrs brown!


----------



## westbrja

I sent you a pm then found this thread lol. Congrats again!


----------



## maratobe

congrats hunni!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Awwww, I have been following you and hopeing to read your announcement.. that is wonderful, congratulations!


----------



## Naturalmystic

WOW! Congratulations to you and your DH. I have been following you as well from time to time and I was hoping that this day will come for you soon. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## pinkycat

Massive congrats, I'm so happy for you and your DH xx


----------



## HollySSmith

congrats!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

congrats honey xx


----------



## Ejay

found this and just wanted to say, congratulations, I am so pleased for you. Your faith is an inspiration x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ejay said:


> found this and just wanted to say, congratulations, I am so pleased for you. Your faith is an inspiration x

Thank you so much!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yayy congrats hun, i remember we joined bnb around the same time and its so nice to see you have now got your bfp :hugs: you so deserve it :D


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations!


----------



## cazza22

U sooooooooooooo deserve this huny xxxxxx Congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## candice123

Congratulations hun!! You deserve it, hope everything goes well for you!! xx


----------



## x Nicki x

Big congratulations :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I can't wait until you find out what your having. (I know its not for awhile yet) but I always knew you were going to get your BFP this year, and I always felt girly vibes. Yeah, I say a girl for sure!
:winkwink:


----------



## princessjulia

never lose faith brill news happy 9mths hun u waited and receive


----------



## dreams

congrats :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> I can't wait until you find out what your having. (I know its not for awhile yet) but I always knew you were going to get your BFP this year, and I always felt girly vibes. Yeah, I say a girl for sure!
> :winkwink:

Thanks alaskan! DH wants a boy so bad. Unfortunately we will not find out until the birth. We want a surprise!

Thanks ladies! You all are the best!:thumbup:


----------

